# Diagnosis?



## the_limit (Jul 24, 2008)

So, I got a new goldfish when all the levels were back to normal for about a week, but the next day after I got it, it exibited unnatural behaviour, and in two days it showed some sort of weird white growth under the scales.

It started behind the gill cover on one side, and has gradually moved down towards the tail. Initially i thought that it was ich again, but it looks different this time around. Nevertheless I used ich medicine.

This is a video I shot 20 minutes ago.

Can anyone shed a light on this? And what can or cannot be done for this fish?


----------



## Rodzilla (Jul 4, 2008)

The girlfriend had a similer experience with her fish, it wasn't white but it was a ulcer or bacterial infection. We used melafix for a week and it worked. Day two looked like it was not working but the fish recovered with no signs.

http://www.petsathome.com/Assets/PetsAtHome/products/7/6/0/7608_l.jpg


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd try some melafix as soon as possible, that doesn't look comfy.


----------



## the_limit (Jul 24, 2008)

thanks, i'll go to the store now and pick some up.


----------

